# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  ΑΙΤΗΣΗ για τη χημικη υποστιριξη

## anonimos

παρακαλω καποιον απο τους υπευθινους να μου επιτρεψει να δω το περιεχομενο της εν λογω κατηγοριας.. ειμαι ανοιχτος σε ερωτησεις απο τους υπευθηνους ωστε να μου επιτραπει η εισοδος (σε πμ αν γινετε παρακαλω)

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> *Πρώτον να είναι μελος στο φόρουμ για 4-5 μηνες, να εχει μινιμουμ ποστς το τελευταίο διάστημα 200(μας ενδιαφέρει κυριως στις ενότητες διατροφής-συμπληρωμάτων-προπόνησης) ετσι ωστε να εντοπίζουμε το επίπεδο του μελους που ζηταει πρόσβαση και να είναι ανω των 22*.



anonimos διάβασε όλο το τόπικ και θα καταλάβεις ποια είναι η γραμμή του φόρουμ σε αυτό το θέμα. Καλή διαμονή στο φόρουμ και θα το επανεξετάσουμε εν καιρώ.

----------


## Fataoulas

Τα ποστς ειναι πλεον 500  :01. Wink:

----------


## loufas

Ενδιαφερόμαι να έχω πρόσβαση στο πόστ.θελω να λαβή κάποιες γνώσεις.Είμαι και παλιό μέλος.που μπορώ να απευθυνθώ συγκεκριμένα?

----------


## SotosTheBoss

Ο Γιάννης ειναι υπεύθυνος ενότητας αλλά και πάλι φίλε μου δεν έχεις τον προαπαιτούμενο αριθμό ποστς.

----------


## loufas

Πως θα μπορέσω να μπω στο θέμα?
θελω να πληροφορηθώ για καποια πράγματα. Πιστευω πως δικαιούμαι τοσα χρονια μέλος και ασκούμενος σοβαρά

----------


## beefmeup

ωχου...
δεν υπαρχει πια αυτη η ενοτητα.

----------

